# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد المانجو

## مولاتي يازهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



فوائد المانجو 



للمانجو فوائد صحية كثيرة: 

عندما تأكل المانجو تشعر انك افضل حالا، فبالإضافة لطعمها اللذيذ واحتوائها على الفيتامينات والمعادن ومضادات الأكسدة فيها أيضا إنزيم يساعد على تهدئة المعدة. 


تحتوى المانجو على كثير من فيتامين سي وفي الهند تستخدم المانجو لإيقاف النزيف وتقوية القلب وتنشيط الذهن. 


تعمل المانجو على بناء الدم وتساعد في حالات الإصابة بالأنيميا لاحتوائها على نسبة عالية من الحديد. 
كما تساعد كميات البوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم الموجودة في المانجو على علاج تقلص العضلات وأيضا على إزالة التوتر. 



تعتبر المانجو واحدة من أغنى المصادر الطبيعية بالبيتاكاروتين وهي مادة مضادة للأكسدة وأيضا مجموعة فيتامين "ب" التي تساعد على تقوية الجهاز العصبي. 



يوجد بالمانجو أيضا حامض الجلوتامين الذي يعد الغذاء المثالي للمخ من اجل التركيز والذاكرة. 



تحتوي الحبة متوسطة الحجم من المانجو على حوالي 40% من احتياجك اليومي من الألياف، فلو أكلت حبة مانجو يوميا لن تعاني من الإمساك 

أو القولون العصبي. 












اتمنى اعجابكم لنقلي


 :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## حلاالكون



----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اشكرك اختي حلا الكوون على المررور

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يسلموووو عزيزتي مولاتي
لاعدمنا من مواضيعك المغيده
تسلم ايدك
تقبلي احترامي

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اشكر ردك على طررحي اخت  حبكـ ملكني

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اشكرك لطرحك المفيد* 


*سلمتي على النقل*


*موفقه*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اشكر مرورك اختي أمل الظهور

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*طرح جميل جدا...*

*قراته مرتين هسه وكل مرة ازداد كرهي له<<< ما تحب المنجا ولا تواطنه..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو يالغلا 
طرح راااائع 
بارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه 
دوووم نشتاااق الى جدييييييدك
تحياااتـــــــي...

----------


## علي pt

_يسلم على الطرح_


_والله يعوض على اللي مايحبوه مثلي >>>_

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك الف عافيه
على المعلومات القيمه
تحياتي

----------

